# New surf rod help



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

hello, everyone i recently bought a rainshadow su1418 spinning rod. its a great rod, i just feel its way too stiff for weight and bait(can throw 6+bait with ease). the issue is bite detection on small snapper blues and small sharks. i believe it is overkill for what i really need. the only issue is i am not 100% sure how to look at rod ratings M,MH or the fast action mod/fast.should i be looking for something around 1-5, 2-4, 2-5, or 2-6.any type of rod blanks that are good, but affordable to have built. or any retail rod you can recommend. i surf fish in new jersey the most weight and bait i generally throw is 4oz 


thanks, gregory


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

I’ve been looking for a new rod (surf spinning) too, within your parameters- up to 4 usually 3 oz. More as a second rod for a spare, back up or if someone comes and needs a loaner and I’m wanting a decent rod but not to break the bank. I have a St. Croix Premier that falls right in there and is awesome for 3 oz and bait and also to 4oz. It’s 10’ M MF rated ¾ - 4. A little pricey but really nice. Couple that rod with a decent real and tosses that 3 oz a mile. St. Croix makes the Triumph with those same specs as the Premier for a lot less$. There are Tsunami and Ticas. I’ll be buying by next month for some Nov fishing in Fla so have been watching and researching and personally I’m zeroing in on a Cabela’s Salt Striker surf spinning 10’ rated 2 – 4. I talked to a couple of guys I trust their opinions and advice that said that rod does very well in that weight range (3 oz) and actually performs nice in the 1 – 5 range. $109.00. I’ve had a couple of the Cabela’s Salt Strikers Inshore rods and they’re pretty nice rods for the money $89. I think, so I am satisfied enough I’m not worried about trying a Salt Striker surf rod.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

I use a 10'6" Tica for throwing 2 to 4 oz lures. It'll sling a 3 oz stingsilver a mile. Great action and light to hold and light on the pocket. I use a 9" Tica for 1 to 3oz lures. Again easy to hold, great action and will throw that weight a mile. 

><))))*>


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I bought a St Croix Truimph 10' and it's rated for 3/4 - 4 oz and I love it ... retail is 120 but greentop in Richmond sells it for 95 plus 5 to ship .. My favorite small rod


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have found the batson su and sur blanks i have built have been rated 1 to 2 oz lower than they handle comfortably.

I built the following and found them to be quite nice

SUR1083 9ft - 1/2 to 2 1/2oz (4oz and smaller baits are no problem. Good bite detection)
SUR1204 10ft - 3/4 to 4oz (will handle 5oz and a large chunk or 6oz and a small bait. Good bite detection)
SUR1506 12ft 6in - 4 to 8oz (I cant barely get this blank to load up with less than 6oz. I usually hear the clicker before i see the tip move.)


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

WNYBob said:


> I’ve been looking for a new rod (surf spinning) too, within your parameters- up to 4 usually 3 oz. More as a second rod for a spare, back up or if someone comes and needs a loaner and I’m wanting a decent rod but not to break the bank. I have a St. Croix Premier that falls right in there and is awesome for 3 oz and bait and also to 4oz. It’s 10’ M MF rated ¾ - 4. A little pricey but really nice. Couple that rod with a decent real and tosses that 3 oz a mile. St. Croix makes the Triumph with those same specs as the Premier for a lot less$. There are Tsunami and Ticas. I’ll be buying by next month for some Nov fishing in Fla so have been watching and researching and personally I’m zeroing in on a Cabela’s Salt Striker surf spinning 10’ rated 2 – 4. I talked to a couple of guys I trust their opinions and advice that said that rod does very well in that weight range (3 oz) and actually performs nice in the 1 – 5 range. $109.00. I’ve had a couple of the Cabela’s Salt Strikers Inshore rods and they’re pretty nice rods for the money $89. I think, so I am satisfied enough I’m not worried about trying a Salt Striker surf rod.


the cabelas salt striker is one of the rods i used before 11`6i think 2-4 or higher it was pretty good i just couldnt cast it too far. the guy i fish with has 4 of them two of which are 5 years or older.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That ros is fine for the Jersey Coast. My go to rod is the su1502 and I have no problem what so ever with bite detection at all


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

OP,
use braid.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

^^^^ i agree ^^^^^


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

what kind of braid? i have never used braid before is it ok for just weight and bait (4oz) the reason i am shying away from it because you can cut yourself pretty bad on it. when i am using weight/bait i use a hi/low rig is an improved clinch knot good enough to tie to a swivel? i apologize i am a noob when it comes to fishing. 

thanks, gregory


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I use 30lb braid on similar setups and really like it ... some say the braid doesn't stretch and that causes the sinker to move ... I've never really had a problem with it though ... I just tie a palomar knot to the top swivel on a double drop rig with no problems ... and that weight I really don't have to worry about a shock leader throwing 3-4 oz's ... but you could always tie a short piece of heavy mono between the swivel and braid to give you something to grab onto ...


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Hystyk1921 said:


> what kind of braid? i have never used braid before is it ok for just weight and bait (4oz) the reason i am shying away from it because you can cut yourself pretty bad on it. when i am using weight/bait i use a hi/low rig is an improved clinch knot good enough to tie to a swivel? i apologize i am a noob when it comes to fishing.
> 
> thanks, gregory


the 2 most popular brands are suffix performance braid and power pro. i use 20lb most of the time. if you are worried about cutting yourself you can either tie a mono shockleader on or use a finger stall or leather work glove if you use a glove make sure it is leather. since you'll be starting out with braid i suggest you tie a snap to the end of your braid with a palomar knot and attach your hi/lo rig to that. even if you just buy a 150yd spool of braid to see if it fits your style you are out no more than 20 dollars and that far cheaper than getting the wrong rod. give it a try and keep us posted.


----------



## Yogy99 (Mar 16, 2010)

markedwards said:


> the 2 most popular brands are suffix performance braid and power pro. i use 20lb most of the time.



Do you think the Power Pro 20lbs is enough for big RED 40" - 45" ?

Thanks


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Yogy99 said:


> Do you think the Power Pro 20lbs is enough for big RED 40" - 45" ?
> 
> Thanks


under most conditions i'd say yes.


----------



## Yogy99 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the power pro 50lbs , I use for the big reel and I like it but I have 1500 yards of power pro 20lbs too. I want to use it for my medium reel but as you know we don't know what kind of fish want to bite our bait and I'm wary a little bit.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yogy99 said:


> Do you think the Power Pro 20lbs is enough for big RED 40" - 45" ?
> 
> Thanks


Ain't none of that braid worth a damn on a shelly, rocky beach. On a clean beach I guess it would be fine.


----------



## Yogy99 (Mar 16, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Ain't none of that braid worth a damn on a shelly, rocky beach. On a clean beach I guess it would be fine.


You must put a leader: mono 30 -50 lbs because the rock cut the braid like a razor


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Hystyk1921 said:


> what kind of braid? i have never used braid before is it ok for just weight and bait (4oz) the reason i am shying away from it because you can cut yourself pretty bad on it. when i am using weight/bait i use a hi/low rig is an improved clinch knot good enough to tie to a swivel? i apologize i am a noob when it comes to fishing.
> 
> thanks, gregory


30-40 pound braid should suffice. i reccomend any of the calcutta braids. as far as cutting yourself with braid, just tape the finger you use to hold the line(i presume your using a spinning reel) with electricial tape(not to tight though).


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Just to be the devil's advocate for the sake of agument or comparison. I've always had trouble finding a mono line that I had faith in, yet don't really like braid on spinning reels although I use on braid on casting reels. But a guy turned me on to a sleeper that you seldom see anyone recommend other than the reviews. Cabela's has a store brand called Cabela's Pro line. A guy said try it you won't be sorry. I tried a spool of the Cabela Pro line 20# in the high vis yellow on a Sargus 6000 for the surf and he was right, I wasn't sorry. Could be one of the best perfoming monos going with a cult following and inexpensive too. The high vis yellow is still made in Germany too. I just got some 12# to try on some smaller reels but haven't had it out yet to see if it is a good as the 20#. 

Just a my 2 cent comment observation


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

could the mono that i am using be an issue its stren hi strength 15lb cheap walmart stuff. i was looking at momoi(diamond), suffix tri,triple fish and any ande line. should i buy a spare spool for my battle. also can a 6000 spool fit the 5000 battle?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if you guys are still looking for rods i have 2 custom lami 132-1l that i am selling .
they would be great for your usage.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Yogy99 said:


> You must put a leader: mono 30 -50 lbs because the rock cut the braid like a razor


No, the mono will be frayed also when used in that low of a pound test. its more like 60-120 pound mono leader for braid


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I bring 2 rods with me for surf fishing. A 12 foot rod, and then a 9' rod (I also have 11' Okuma). Both Ugly sticks. The 12' is very solid, while if I want to throw lures I use the 9'. On both rods I use a 15oz reel, i found too heavy is going to kill your arms, wrist and casting ability. I use at least 50lb braid. Mono will snap like butter if blues are running, their teeth cut right through it. Alot of guys use much smaller rods, the line is the secret. You dont really need anything bigger then 9' even though I bought 11' and 12' rods as well.


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

fish bucket said:


> if you guys are still looking for rods i have 2 custom lami 132-1l that i am selling .
> they would be great for your usage.


send me a pm with pics if possible. also, i heard about a company called temple fork outfitters they are backed by gloomis and are going to make surf rods. is there a place/website that has these rods in stock?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Hystyk1921 said:


> send me a pm with pics if possible. also, i heard about a company called temple fork outfitters they are backed by gloomis and are going to make surf rods. is there a place/website that has these rods in stock?


if its their first run with surf rods, then i wouldnt suggest getting it yet. after some sorry(or happy) people try it out and give a review, then you might be interested


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

didn't reallyt find anything about surf rods but they are making smaller saltwater rods 
http://www.tforods.com/gary-loomis-saltwater-rods.html


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Tsunami. Good and lite. High dollar rods that are "2-8, 4-12,etc" are just stupid. 3/4-4 is just as bad. JMVVHO


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Ain't none of that braid worth a damn on a shelly, rocky beach. On a clean beach I guess it would be fine.


works fine up here


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

rattler said:


> Tsunami. Good and lite. High dollar rods that are "2-8, 4-12,etc" are just stupid. 3/4-4 is just as bad. JMVVHO


what kind of tsunami do you have i was looking at the airwave 11`to throw 4oz+bait. but heard that they can break.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hystyk1921 said:


> what kind of tsunami do you have i was looking at the airwave 11`to throw 4oz+bait. but heard that they can break.


All rods break. Usually from overloading or some other reason. The Tsunami Airwave is a great rod for the money. Their Trophy series is good as well.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Hystyk1921 said:


> what kind of tsunami do you have i was looking at the airwave 11`to throw 4oz+bait. but heard that they can break.


I have an 11' Airwave and love it! My only complaint about it and I'm sure it's not a big deal, just my one issue is that the guides seem a little small in diameter for the conventional rod. Like I said, I'm sure it's not a big deal with a low profile knots, but all of my conventionals have larger guides.


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

are they stiff(like the su1418) and what kind of action mod/fast. i too was looking at the 11`airwave.


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

Not sure what rod i am going to look at just something that is not real stiff rated 2-5oz i used my other su1418 today caught 3 blues tons of action today. I think this rod is different then the other one i have to measure the lengths and compare them. It has different guides too fiji hardloy the othe has k guides.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Maybe you should look into the BreakAway Omega 10.6 rated for five ounces but throws six with nary a problem. I am in NJ also if you want to meet up and throw mine anytime .... salt


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

a friend turned me on to a breakaway cannon, i use it on my 12' meat rod very nice, adds some distance and keeps your finger from getting sliced open on the cast.

tryed some 30lbs miomi diamond braid on 1 of my inshore rods, very nice line, smooth casting and ties a good knot.

i love the no streach factor with braid, used a rod with mono after years of braid use and it fetl like fishing with a rubber band, i wont go back to mono any time soon


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Hystyk1921 said:


> hello, everyone i recently bought a rainshadow su1418 spinning rod. its a great rod, i just feel its way too stiff for weight and bait(can throw 6+bait with ease). the issue is bite detection on small snapper blues and small sharks. i believe it is overkill for what i really need. the only issue is i am not 100% sure how to look at rod ratings M,MH or the fast action mod/fast.should i be looking for something around 1-5, 2-4, 2-5, or 2-6.any type of rod blanks that are good, but affordable to have built. or any retail rod you can recommend. i surf fish in new jersey the most weight and bait i generally throw is 4oz
> 
> 
> thanks, gregory


The rod you have purchased is one of the best, most versatal rods out there. It is a great 4 to 6 oz and bait rod. If built properly, it has some of the best bite detection available. You mentioned in a later post about using some Walmart line. That can affect bite detection as well. Depending on which reel you are using, a good 15 to 17lb line in mono will make a difference in detection. 

I was catching small blues on my heaver this past week at the drum tourney and had no question as to when they were biting. Saw that rod when it was posted and had it been conventional I may have pulled the trigger. I have had 4 of them over the years, broke two and sold two. Regret not owning one currently


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Tfo= $$$$$ Order a Batson Blank and get someone to build it for you


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

Fish Hunter said:


> The rod you have purchased is one of the best, most versatal rods out there. It is a great 4 to 6 oz and bait rod. If built properly, it has some of the best bite detection available. You mentioned in a later post about using some Walmart line. That can affect bite detection as well. Depending on which reel you are using, a good 15 to 17lb line in mono will make a difference in detection.
> 
> I was catching small blues on my heaver this past week at the drum tourney and had no question as to when they were biting. Saw that rod when it was posted and had it been conventional I may have pulled the trigger. I have had 4 of them over the years, broke two and sold two. Regret not owning one currently


the line i bought from walmart is called stren high strength $8/$10 for 15lbs 600yds.what kind of line? momoi,ande,suffix,big game?
another poster said something about diamond braid i heard good things about it. i am using a penn battle 5000 which is a good reel for the money.


----------

